# Child Abuse at 0% in documented Lesbian homes



## Digitalpotato (Nov 11, 2010)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/11/10/lesbians-child-abuse-0-percent_n_781624.html 

Well this is quite interesting, especially after hearing local morons claim that having gay parent(s) is abusive.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 11, 2010)

> The paper found that none of the *78 NLLFS* adolescents reports having ever been physically or sexually abused by a parent or other caregiver.



They couldn't have chosen a bigger sample size?

As much as I'd like to believe this study, with a sample size that small it's hard to not be skeptical.


----------



## Voxy (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm not going to ever say that in lesbian households there will be more abuse as much of the -reported- abuse amongst adolescence comes from fathers, but all in the same, that's not much of a study at all.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 11, 2010)

I'd likewise suspect that the sample size is too small, if I didn't also believe that the population sampled was likewise extremely small.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 11, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> I'd likewise suspect that the sample size is too small, if I didn't also believe that the population sampled was likewise extremely small.


 
That's why I said "documented".


----------



## OfficerBadger (Nov 11, 2010)

0%? There is absolutely no chance that a lesbian mommy can be bad? Bull.

HEY GUYS. Homosexuals all share the exact same characteristics if it's positive! Wait, what do you mean that's not treating them like every other member of society?

Edit:I realize the "documented" part. It's about the title of that article. I don't like it.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 11, 2010)

OfficerBadger said:


> 0%? There is absolutely no chance that a lesbian mommy can be bad? Bull.
> 
> HEY GUYS. Homosexuals all share the exact same characteristics if it's positive! Wait, what do you mean that's not treating them like every other member of society?
> 
> Edit:I realize the "documented" part. It's about the title of that article. I don't like it.


 
If the data reported is correct, then the title is also factually correct.  Zero reports of any sample size is 0% with absolute precision.  It's not that there can't be, but that, remarkably to those who oppose the very concept of lesbian parents, so far there haven't been.


----------



## OfficerBadger (Nov 12, 2010)

Factually correct maybe, but still a wide claim for such a small sample. Seems like they're jumping the gun.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 12, 2010)

OfficerBadger said:


> Factually correct maybe, but still a wide claim for such a small sample. Seems like they're jumping the gun.


 
I'm not denying that it's possible that some lesbian parents are abusive, but think of the unrealistic nature of trying to sample a larger sample population of specifically lesbian families. The LGBT community doesn't always want to be put out for their sexual preferences.


----------

